# GM Autumn Medal @ Beau Desert...Price, details etc



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2010)

Morning all

I'm happy to confirm the price for the GM Autumn Medal/forum meet at Beau Desert on Thursday September 23rd is Â£43 which includes...
Coffee/tea and bacon sandwiches on arrival
18 holes of golf
2 course meal after golf (jacket and tie NOT required)
Some top quality prizes

I hope you agree this is a great price for what should be a fun day out at an excellent course.

Tee times will be from 10am. Maximum field size will be 60 meaning the last group will tee off around 12 noon

Thanks to all those who have registered an interest - currently around 35. You have first option on the places

To secure your spot please send a cheque made payable me 'Michael Harris' and post to Michael Harris, Golf Monthly, IPC Media, Blue Fin Building, 110 Southwark Street, London SE1 0SU

Please include 
name
forum alias
home address
contact number
email
current handicap
any special dietary requirements
if you need an early or late tee time


----------



## JustOne (Aug 6, 2010)

JustOne and Smiffy are in 

We are at Forest Pines right now so will send cheques Mon/Tue after recovering from the nightmare of being stuck in the trees for 4 rounds


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 6, 2010)

JustOne and Smiffy are recovering from the nightmare of being stuck in the trees for 4 rounds 

Click to expand...

Nothing new there then


----------



## JustOne (Aug 6, 2010)

He's busy smoking outta the hotel window - the man's a menace!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2010)

The the man's a menace! 

Click to expand...

I can vouch for that. 
He keeps phoning me up when I'm on the golf course 
I see you've got the wifi sorted


----------



## HughJars (Aug 6, 2010)

(jacket and tie NOT required)
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news Mike, I'm in


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 6, 2010)

In the post


----------



## Losttheplot (Aug 6, 2010)

Will get round to it over the weekend... Off to beat the wife on a track day at Rockingham for our wedding anniversary today.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorted, cheque in the post this afternoon.
Looking forward to it, I've heard it's a cracking course!


----------



## vig (Aug 6, 2010)

My cheque will be in the post on Monday after I return from FP


----------



## EaseNgrace (Aug 6, 2010)

I've written the cheque out ready to post, just need to confirm with my brother.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 6, 2010)

interseted in attending if space allows, 

currently playing of 28.0 exact handi


----------



## bobmac (Aug 6, 2010)

interseted in attending if space allows, 

currently playing of 28.0 exact handi
		
Click to expand...

Not 28.5?
Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## mansell (Aug 6, 2010)

are spectators allowed i'm only 20 minutes away


----------



## jacetheace (Aug 6, 2010)

My cheque will be on its way soon.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Aug 6, 2010)

My cheque will be on its way soon.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, I'll send mine off too then.


----------



## 0 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in - Will send the cheque asap


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheque in the post first thing tomorrow.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike im in definate, cheque to be sent monday


----------



## TonyN (Aug 8, 2010)

Will have to decline on this one as im hoping to be at Goswick, Gutted though as I enjoyed this fixture last year!

Hve fun all.


----------



## rickg (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheque's in the post!!!!!


----------



## BushFinder (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to put my name down.

Hope there is still a space!

BushFinder


----------



## GB72 (Aug 9, 2010)

Application for time off work has been denied. How annoyed am I. So far this year I have been denied time off that would have allowed me to play Stapleford Park, Stoke Park and now Beau Desert. 

Really am P****d off about the whole thing as I suspect that this would have been a great outing (and still will be for those attending)


----------



## edgey (Aug 9, 2010)

SNAP!!

Time off denied, damn the NHS!!

Still patient care comes first.

Edgey


----------



## Region3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheque in the post tonight.

No really.

Honest


----------



## Timberbonce (Aug 9, 2010)

My cheque is also on it's way.


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 30, 2010)

Im in,
How many do we have confirmed for this event?
1. Grumpyjock
2. Timberbonce
3. Region 3
4. Bushfinder
5. RickG


----------



## RGDave (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm totally gutted I can't do it. I'll be 6000 miles away.


----------



## Wildrover (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm totally gutted I can't do it. I'll be 6000 miles away.
		
Click to expand...

No commitment some people.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im in,
How many do we have confirmed for this event?
1. Grumpyjock
2. Timberbonce
3. Region 3
4. Bushfinder
5. RickG
		
Click to expand...

6, me.


----------



## Timberbonce (Aug 30, 2010)

Just 6? I stand a good chance of a top ten finish then.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Aug 30, 2010)

Me and my bro 'Jacetheace' are in too.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2010)

Viscount 17 is going too.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 31, 2010)

got your colour scheme worked out yet? we wouldn't want to clash - or would we?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2010)

It's all a bit weather dependant.

My goretex is black?


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 31, 2010)

Im in,
How many do we have confirmed for this event?
1.  Grumpyjock
2.  Timberbonce
3.  Region 3
4.  Bushfinder
5.  RickG 
6.  Pokerjoke
7.  Wildrover
8.  Jacetheace
9.  Wolfman0550
10. Viscount17
11. Easengrace
12. Fullthrotle
13. Craphacker
14. Smiffy
15. Justone
16. Murphthemog
17. Hughjars
18. Vig
19. Gil_Emott


These are the ones so far on the site who have said they will send cheques.
Any confirmations from the GM staff?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2010)

Smiffy is out. Won't travel that far for one game.


----------



## forefortheday (Aug 31, 2010)

got your colour scheme worked out yet? we wouldn't want to clash - or would we?
		
Click to expand...

You clash with yourself never mind the other players!


----------



## JustOne (Sep 1, 2010)

Smiffy is out. Won't travel that far for one game.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going this time..... still haven't recovered from seeing Murphthemog dressed head-to-toe in pink!


----------



## rickg (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not going this time..... still haven't recovered from seeing Murphthemog dressed head-to-toe in pink!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it was Cerise!!


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2010)

My cheques in !


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheque sent today mike,sorry about delay.


----------



## vig (Sep 1, 2010)

I was going to be in for this like a shot but still having problems with my ribs.  been for an Xray this morning.  Went for a try out last week and only managed 7 holes before the discomfort got the better of me.

I want to be right for Goswick so unfortunately can't risk it.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not going this time..... still haven't recovered from seeing Murphthemog dressed head-to-toe in pink!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it was Cerise!! 

Click to expand...

That was his forehead


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 1, 2010)

i'm in, cheque cashed,

just need to get my swing working before the 7th tee


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in for this one, sent my cheque in a while ago.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 2, 2010)

Updated list 2/9/10

 Im in,
How many do we have confirmed for this event?
1. Grumpyjock
2. Timberbonce
3. Region 3
4. Bushfinder
5. RickG 
6. Pokerjoke
7. Wildrover
8. Jacetheace
9. Wolfman0550
10. Viscount17
11. Easengrace
12. Fullthrotle
13. Craphacker
14. Smiffy
15. Justone
16. Murphthemog
17. Hughjars
18. Junior
19. Gil_Emott
20. 



These are the ones so far on the site who have said they will send cheques.
Any confirmations from the GM staff?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2010)

You still need to delete Smiffy and Justone, as they are defo not going.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 2, 2010)

not heard from them yet.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2010)

So Justone's post on page two saying 'I'm not going this time' is  insufficient evidence?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 2, 2010)

not heard from them yet.
		
Click to expand...

I ain't going Mush.
Too far to travel for me for one game


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you are not going to participate.
Could have done with another good laugh.
did the sharpie pen marks fade then?


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 2, 2010)

Updated list 2/9/10

Im in,
How many do we have confirmed for this event?
1. Grumpyjock
2. Timberbonce
3. Region 3
4. Bushfinder
5. RickG 
6. Pokerjoke
7. Wildrover
8. Jacetheace
9. Wolfman0550
10. Viscount17
11. Easengrace
12. Fullthrotle
13. Craphacker
14. Murphthemog
15. Hughjars
16. Junior
17. Gil_Emott




These are the ones so far on the site who have said they will send cheques.
Any confirmations from the GM staff?


----------



## Losttheplot (Sep 6, 2010)

My cheques in, I'll be there.


----------



## rickg (Sep 8, 2010)

I've just entered the SFG (Single figure Golfer) Major at Woodhall Spa on the Friday 24th. (There's still 10 spaces left if anyone else is interested. email editor@singlefiguregolfer.co.uk to request entry). Price is Â£100 or Â£80 if you buy a SFG tour card.

Anyone recommend cheap, (free


----------



## Region3 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll give it consideration if I can shoot a 77 in the medal on Saturday 

A forummer has parents who own a B&B near Woodhall, I just can't remember who it is.


----------



## rickg (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll give it consideration if I can shoot a 77 in the medal on Saturday 

A forummer has parents who own a B&B near Woodhall, I just can't remember who it is.
		
Click to expand...

I've just started a seperate thread to give more info.
You can still play if you are higher than 9, but have to play off 9.


----------



## iwtuk (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll give it consideration if I can shoot a 77 in the medal on Saturday 

A forummer has parents who own a B&B near Woodhall, I just can't remember who it is.
		
Click to expand...

I think (although can't be 100% sure!) that it's Aztecs27


----------

